# Could I have gotten pregnant? Date and test ?'s



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

The first day of my last period was July 10th. I had sex on the 15th and the 16th when my period was pretty much over.

The last couple days I've been feeling off. It's either early pregnancy symptoms or just some wicked pms starting up.

Is it possible for me to have gotten pregnant that close to the end of my period? What would be the soonest I could test in this case?

Thanks


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Assuming you have supposedly-perfect 28 day cycles with ovulation on 14dpo, no. Theres no way you got pregnant from dtd 8 days before then.

In this case, likely what you are feeling are the very normal pregnancy-like pre-AF symptoms we all get when the thought that we could possibly be pregnant enters our heads. (This does not mean you are crazy but very much normal, pretty much every woman is the same that if she thinks she could be pregnant she can find a lot of symptoms to go with it even if they are symptoms she usually has but overlooks most cycles.)

However, if you have shorter than 28 day cycles you could possibly ovulate soon enough... for example if you have 26 day cycles, with 16 day LP (very unlikely) you could ovulate on cd10... which would be 4/5 days after you DTD in which case you could have possibly gotten pregnant.

In this case, assuming you WERE pregnant (and DTD on 4/5 days before O gives you a less than 30% chance of conception... 30% is what we have if we DTD the day before O) then testing Monday should be pretty reliable.

However, I suggest just waiting until Aug. 10th, one calendar month after your last AF and if AF does not show up, then test.


----------



## Momma Moo Martin (May 24, 2009)

Like the pp poster was saying, it depends on your cycle. I know several months ago my cycle was really off (like 31 days, then 17 days, etc.) and I got pregnant by DTD a day after my period ended.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

There have been a few cases of sperm living up to 7 days so if you are off a day or 2 on when you think you o'ed then pg isnt totally out of the question.


----------

